# Wanted: Samsco bicycle



## brokeass (Jun 12, 2013)

Wanted to buy: 1930's - 1940's Sam-sco 26" bicycle. Looking for a nice project bike or a nice rider. Will consider any condition.
Thanks!


----------



## buzzard (May 10, 2015)

I just acquired a Triplex


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2015)

Love those badges


----------



## buzzard (May 10, 2015)

I have a Samsco triplex


----------



## MrAustralia (May 10, 2015)

There is a really nice one for sale on eBay currently.....

It is local pick up though....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-bic...102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dc1603be

I would buy it, but its a bit far for me to go to "pick up"

Cheers!


----------



## buzzard (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Derek (Jul 14, 2018)

brokeass said:


> Wanted to buy: 1930's - 1940's Sam-sco 26" bicycle. Looking for a nice project bike or a nice rider. Will consider any condition.
> Thanks!



What about this one?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Derek said:


> What about this one?
> 
> View attachment 838670



Dude--that post is five years old! Its been over three years since the OP has even logged on. V/r Shawn


----------

